# You Can Now Rent the Sigma 200-500 f/2.8 EX DG APO



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11656"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11656">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From LensRentals.com


</strong><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com" target="_blank">LensRentals.com</a> in the United States has decided they must own all lenses, so they went out and got themselves a Sigma 200-500 f/2.8 EX DG APO. A lot of people dub this thing “SigZilla”, as it’s big, green and scary.</p>
<p>Now that it’s available for rent, it’s finally somewhat attainable!</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/10/a-big-addition" target="_blank">Read about SigZilla</a> | <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/sigma-200-500mm-f2.8-ex-dg-apo-for-canon" target="_blank">Rent SigZilla</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/551435-REG/Sigma_597101_200_500mm_f_2_8_EX_DG.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Buy SigZilla</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## madmailman (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the rental price include the dude in the picture to carry the lens about?


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 16, 2012)

<Dons disgruntled spec sheet fanboy costume>

What? Canon can't get the 200-400 F4 L 1.4tc lens to market after more than a year of talking about it and now Sigma has a 200-*500* AND its *F2.8* ?!?!?!?!? Canon is so out of touch. How can they do this to us? They must think we are dogs and will just eat anything they feed us. No worse, they think we're dog FOOD!

I'm burning all my gear and switching brands.

<Doffs disgruntled spec sheet fanboy costume>

On a serious note...that thing is a beast. I wonder how it would work as a telescope. That would work out to a 7" F2.8 refractor....

-Brian


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Oct 16, 2012)

It's not new, been out a while now!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2012)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> It's not new, been out a while now!



Quite a while, the 'news' is that now you can use one (albeit briefly) for $1K, instead of $26K.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Canon can't get the 200-400 F4 L 1.4tc lens to market after more than a year of talking about it and now Sigma has a 200-*500* AND its *F2.8* ?!?!?!?!? Canon is so out of touch.



Sigma is so out of touch. Canon has a 5200mm f/14 lens - where's the cheaper 3rd party version of that one?


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2012)

madmailman said:


> Does the rental price include the dude in the picture to carry the lens about?


LOL! He does not look very happy - you should ask for someone else


----------



## lipe (Oct 16, 2012)

i love something like this it is so fun


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 16, 2012)

I always read the "customer" review on Amazon.com.



http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-200-500mm-Ultra-Telephoto-Canon-Cameras/dp/B0013D8VDQ/ref=sr_1_14

For example:


> _ I actually do most of my Florida and Georgia area outdoor wedding and landscape shoots from my rooftop now. The IQ is tack-sharp even wide open at 1000mm (w/ 2x converter, obviously) The issue I had, was when the FBI and Homeland security showed up at my house. I was shooting a wedding in downtown Orlando, which is only about 30 miles away, from my roof. The house was surrounded and guns drawn on me. You see, I live near enough to a major airport that the neighbors mistook it's green color and imposing size as some sort of ground to air missile launcher._


----------



## dstppy (Oct 16, 2012)

JohanCruyff said:


> I always read the "customer" review on Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get that a lot. Look at common items like Milk. One or two of the ones on the bible were clever, most aren't though.


----------



## DonS (Oct 16, 2012)

I always play with that lens at the Henry's Exposure show, except for this year. Too long of line up and I was actually working at the show this time. Our camera club had one of the complementary booths from Henry's.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sigma Lens is their show piece. More of a "yes we can!" than a "lens you need!"

I've never seen a photos from it that were not part of a review or test. When you try to find photos from it, all you get is photos of it. http://www.flickr.com/groups/200-500/


----------



## infared (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the rental ship with the assistant as well to help manage the lens????


----------



## PavelR (Oct 16, 2012)

Review: http://www.juzaphoto.com/article.php?l=en&article=62
Good real usage samples: http://www.juzaphoto.com/article.php?l=en&article=64


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 16, 2012)

i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 16, 2012)

dilbert said:


> How about a new rule:
> 
> If Lens Renteals wants to announce the availability of a new lens on canonrumors, they must provide a review to go with it.
> 
> And a review is something more than their little story about receiving it.



Great idea! I'll vote that one up.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 16, 2012)

Well whoopee! Now where is the 200-500 f/4 or, better yet, 200-500 f/2.8-4, something that would actually be useful and not a joke?


----------



## K-amps (Oct 16, 2012)

douglaurent said:


> i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]



Does the Canon Girl, come with the Canon mount 200-500?


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 16, 2012)

K-amps said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]
> ...



yes, it's included of course!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 16, 2012)

douglaurent said:


> i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]



Hmmm...it might be about the same price to buy a ticket and fly out and borrow one for a week or two as renting one with shipping. Hmm....too bad I don't know anyone out there.


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 16, 2012)

by the way: the 200-500/2.8 with nikon mount is the only nikon lense i know, that can't be attached to a canon camera with an adapter ring. this is why i have kept the canon version - otherwise i probaly would have just used the nikon version for both canon and nikon cameras.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 16, 2012)

Who here among us has a tripod that would support that thing?


----------



## rh81photo (Oct 16, 2012)

they had one on photokina this year. it was connected to 5Dc. it produced some nice testshots for me. the zoom-by-wire is not fast though, it has a lot of glass to move inside that barrel! and the AF speed was also only okay-ish. definiteley not zippy. but again, we know why 8) 
I guess it could be very nice for video work. any demo videos out there of it? 500mm f2.8 should get you a nice subject/background separation not seen on video before...

douglaurent, you should put these monsters on top of HeLaBa in Frankfurt and take cityshots at dusk/night...i think that would instantly deliver awesome pictures! greetings to nearby-frankfurt from frankfurt!!!


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm very interested to see how this performs at 500mm f/2.8.

Because seriously, if you can afford the size, weight, and price of the Siglauncher, then you can just as easily afford the size, weight, and price of an EF 300/2.8, EF 400/2.8, EF 500/4, and a few backup bodies to make up for the lack of zoom...


----------



## pwp (Oct 17, 2012)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> It's not new, been out a while now!



January 2008 to be precise...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigma_200%E2%80%93500mm_f/2.8_EX_DG_lens

-PW


----------



## brant (Oct 17, 2012)

I have one of these, which would support it: http://www.kesslercrane.com/product-p/100078.htm 500 lbs maximum capacity.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll assume this lens will fit the EOS M with the EF adapter?


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 17, 2012)

rh81photo said:


> they had one on photokina this year. it was connected to 5Dc. it produced some nice testshots for me. the zoom-by-wire is not fast though, it has a lot of glass to move inside that barrel! and the AF speed was also only okay-ish. definiteley not zippy. but again, we know why 8)
> I guess it could be very nice for video work. any demo videos out there of it? 500mm f2.8 should get you a nice subject/background separation not seen on video before...
> 
> douglaurent, you should put these monsters on top of HeLaBa in Frankfurt and take cityshots at dusk/night...i think that would instantly deliver awesome pictures! greetings to nearby-frankfurt from frankfurt!!!


haha, i doubt they would let me up there  but with the included 2x extender and a cropped sensor camera you have a nice 1600mm/5.6 lense to play with, good for detectives!


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 17, 2012)

brad-man said:


> Who here among us has a tripod that would support that thing?



it works on tripods that are meant to carry 5-7kg only. as long as its balanced right, its steady. but its always tricky to move it up on the tripod first - if the plate doesnt fit on the head right away, you only have few seconds until the beast gets to heavy in the hands


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 17, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> I'm very interested to see how this performs at 500mm f/2.8.
> 
> Because seriously, if you can afford the size, weight, and price of the Siglauncher, then you can just as easily afford the size, weight, and price of an EF 300/2.8, EF 400/2.8, EF 500/4, and a few backup bodies to make up for the lack of zoom...



to be honest: the 500mm on this are not that much more narrow than on the canon 400mm/2.8. and under zoom aspects, i was pretty impressed with the new 200-400/4 plus built in 1.4x extender at photokina. this lense feels really good and has an impressive range. and the lost stops compared to the sigma are not too much of a problem, because you can increase iso in newer cams like the 5d3, and in tele range the background is blurry enough at f4. see attached pic shows a 60d with the sigma at 500mm and f2.8. pic is not edited, it just demonstrates the bokeh.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 17, 2012)

douglaurent said:


> pic is not edited, it just demonstrates the bokeh.



yeah, uh, the _bokeh_, that's what I'm looking at when I look at this photo...


----------



## Forceflow (Oct 17, 2012)

douglaurent said:


> i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]



Holy crap! Frankfurt? I might take you up on that offer, I live in Mainz so it's maybe a 45 minute drive. I would LOVE to test that beast with the 2x converter on the moon. Best I've done was the 100-400 with the converter, an additional 200mm would be really cool to see.


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 17, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]
> ...



just send me an email!


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

douglaurent said:


> i do own 2 sigma 200-500/2.8 - one canon mount, one nikon mount. did do some test shoots "canon girl vs nikon girl" a while ago, but never did release it anywhere. i'm located nearby frankfurt/germany, if somebody wants to use or test them, just email me to [email protected]



I live in Kaiserslautern when I'm on my six-weeks off from work as a helicopter pilot. 
Since you offered, can I borrow your Canon version for my next six-weeks at work. It won't go far... I work in nearby Nigeria. Very secure there.. no crime or thefts!   I'll get it back to you in 45 days....maybe. Thanks for the free offer!!! ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 17, 2012)

brad-man said:


> Who here among us has a tripod that would support that thing?



How about a motorized tripod? Normally it carries a 12" telescope with the equivalent magnification of a 2200mm lens, but I suppose I could mount something smaller like SigZilla on it


----------

